# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Dice Rolls >  Iron Gods : Double Characters Dice Rolls

## Sleepy Shade

Please roll all dice here
I will roll all initiatives, and we will use initiative order for the resolution of actions. However, for the sake of time players should feel free to post in any order they like. I'll take care of any conflicting actions at the end of the round.
Players will roll skill checks, but I will do my best to offer opportunities for skill checks instead of players always having to ask which one to roll.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

(1d20)[*19*](1d20)[*6*](1d20)[*9*](1d20)[*20*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro Know(Local): (1d20+4)[*21*]
Yarro Know(religion): (1d20+4)[*14*]

Kallak Know(local): (1d20)[*13*]
Kallak KNow(religion): (1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Continental Op

For gremlins and toxic pond 

Yarro Know(nature): (1d20+8)[*26*]
Yarro Know(local): (1d20+4)[*5*]

Kallak Know(nature): (1d20+4)[*8*]
Kallak Know(local): (1d20)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Know nature: Thony (1d20+0)[*18*] and Sarina (1d20+1)[*14*]
Know local: Thony (1d20+4)[*12*] and Sarina (1d20+1)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Passive perception for Thony: (1d20+6)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Maybe he'll see something in a window.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Initatives
Thony(1d20+4)[*21*]
Kallak (1d20+3)[*11*]
Sarina (1d2+6)[*7*]
Yarro (1d20+3)[*13*]
???? (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Thony's perception: (1d20+6)[*11*] vs the vocalizing
Readied shot, if applicable: (1d20+4)[*11*] for (1d12+2)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Also, know (engineering) to have some insight about the thingie: (1d20+4)[*18*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak perception check to hear the robot.  And he speaks Androffan, if that helps.  
(1d20+6)[*12*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak "reprogram" ability check:   (1d20+1)[*21*] (this gets a -4 if the robot is intelligent).  

Yarro's stealth check: (1d20+1)[*14*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak diplomacy to get Val out: (1d20)[*13*]


Yarro perception to hear Kallak: (1d20+6)[*12*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Robot attack [roll]1d20+4 [/roll]
Damage [roll]1d4+2 [/roll]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Robot attack (1d20+4)[*10*]
Damage (1d4+2)[*3*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Robot reflex saving throw vs grease (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Musket: (1d20+4)[*23*] touch for (1d12+2)[*13*] bludgeoning and piercing
Readied acid splash: (1d20+2)[*7*] touch for (1d3)[*2*] acid

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak attack: (1d20+3)[*11*] and damage:  (2d6+3)[*8*]


Yarro Know(engineering): (1d20+11)[*16*]

----------


## Continental Op

Not sure this is correct, but rolling for Yarro to examine the robot just in case, Craft(mechanical): (1d20+8)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Thony assisting Yarro and trying to learn more about the robot: enginiering (1d20+4)[*7*] repeaded multiple times as needed

----------


## u-b

Sarina will try to fish everything out of Val, on the topics specified by Thony, and try to gain access to artifacts. Diplomacy (1d20+9)[*20*] (+2 more if only gathering info required).

Then we will need a roster of Khonnir's team. I would assume they are all missing with him, but they might have relatives in here and we might learn some more asking them (maybe they've brought in some loot too, or something). The roster should be with Dolga, if Val don't remember them all, then Sarina's gather info, if applicable: (1d20+11)[*13*].

Thony will go only as far as to talk with Val and maybe examine the thingies, then he'll start making 10 cold iron bullets (assuming it takes proportional time; will make more if it takes all day anyway).

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro's roll to aid Sarina's Diplomacy: (1d20+4)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

> go looking for a list of previous parties:Diplomacy DC15


Sarina's roll is in #21d. With Yarro's help this would be enough. If anew roll is needed instead, it's (1d20+11)[*18*]




> What made the dwarves take a drink of weird fluids: Know. Local DC15


Thony's roll is (1d20+4)[*6*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak's role for diplomacy with the gnome, if needed: (1d20)[*4*]

And his roll for sense motive: (1d20+2)[*10*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak's diplomacy roll: (1d20)[*18*]

Yarro's diplomacy roll: (1d20+4)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Sarina's diplomacy in case the margin of success matters for anything: (1d20+9)[*10*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak swim: (1d20+4)[*23*]  and fort save: (1d20+4)[*10*]

Yarro swim: (1d20-2)[*9*] and fort save: (1d20+4)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Thony and Sarina hold their breath for the first minute underwater. Not sure if this affects the interaction with the poison.

Thony: swim (1d20)[*2*] (or take 10 if applicable) and fort (1d20+4)[*14*]
Sarina: swim (1d20-2)[*6*] and fort (1d20+1)[*9*]

*Spoiler: More rolls in case we have to succeed to get there*
Show

Thony: swim (1d20)[*4*] (1d20)[*7*] (1d20)[*20*] (1d20)[*19*]
Sarina: swim (1d20-2)[*5*] (1d20-2)[*1*] (1d20-2)[*6*] (1d20-2)[*15*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak: Know(nature) (1d20+2)[*9*] 

Yarro: Know(Nature) (1d20+8)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Thony know (nature): (1d20)[*11*]
Satina know (nature): (1d20+1)[*6*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro Knowledge(nature): (1d20+8)[*16*] 
If it is dungeoneering instead, she does not have any ranks in that skill.  But I will roll it, just in case.  Knowledge(dung): (1d20+4)[*19*]

Kallak Perception: (1d20+6)[*17*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Initatives
Thony(1d20+4)[*5*]
Kallak (1d20+3)[*5*]
Sarina (1d20+6)[*14*]
Yarro (1d20+3)[*14*]
Goops(1d20+1)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Burning hands damage, if and when Yarro makes way: (1d4)[*4*] fire (ref 16 for half)
Musket: (1d20+4)[*14*] touch for (1d12+2)[*12*] B and P

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro's attack with her bomb (ranged touch): (1d20+3)[*6*] and damage: (1d4+4)[*7*]

Kallak's attack roll with his greatsword: (1d20+3)[*16*] and damage: (2d6+3)[*9*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Slime A Attack (1d20+1)[*3*] Slam (1d3)[*1*]
Slime B Attack (1d20+1)[*21*] Slam (1d3)[*3*]
Slime C Attack (1d20+1)[*13*] Slam (1d3)[*3*]

Vs Yarro splash damage
Slime A Saving throw:Reflex (1d20+1)[*13*]
Slime B Saving throw:Reflex (1d20+1)[*14*]
Slime C Saving throw:Reflex (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Crit confim Slime B Attack (1d20+1)[*10*] Slam (1d3)[*3*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro's dagger at the slime: (1d20+3)[*4*] and damage: (1d4)[*1*]

Kallak's attack: (1d20+2)[*7*] and damage: (2d6+3)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Acid splash: (1d20-2)[*-1*] touch for (1d3+1)[*3*] acid
Musket: (1d20+4)[*8*] touch for (1d12+2)[*13*] B and P (but only of the acid is not enough)

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Slime B Attack (1d20+1)[*15*] Slam (1d3)[*3*]
Slime B Attack (1d20+1)[*4*] Slam (1d3)[*2*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro dagger: (1d20+3)[*23*] and damage: (1d4)[*4*] 

Kallak greatsword: (1d20+2)[*17*] and damage: (2d6+3)[*10*].  Kallak is still trading +1 attack for +1 AC, just in case...

----------


## Continental Op

> Yarro dagger: (1d20+3)[*20*] and damage: (1d4)[*1*] 
> 
> Kallak greatsword: [roll2] and damage: [roll3].  Kallak is still trading +1 attack for +1 AC, just in case...


Huzzah!  Rolling to confirm critical with the dagger.  (1d20+3)[*20*] and damage (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Acid splash: (1d20-2)[*11*] touch for (1d3+1)[*4*] acid
Rapier: (1d20+4)[*14*] touch for (1d6+2)[*6*] P

----------


## u-b

Perception: Thony (1d20+6)[*14*], Sarina (1d20-1)[*2*]
Heal: Thony (1d20+2)[*22*], Sarina (1d20-1)[*11*]

----------


## Continental Op

Post-slime skill checks:

Kallak Perception: (1d20+6)[*13*]
Kallak Heal:(1d20+2)[*13*]

Yarro Perception: (1d20+6)[*14*]
Yarro Heal: (1d20+4)[*14*]

----------


## Continental Op

Dark cave perception checks:

Kallak perception: (1d20+6)[*10*]

Yarro perception: (1d20+6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

> However your still in darkness and can only see about 20 feet out thanks to the torch.


I think Thony and Sarina can see out to 60 feet (darkvision) and Yarro can see at least something out to 80 feet (shadowy illumination + low-light). That said, perception checks:

Thony: (1d20+6)[*24*]
Sarina: (1d20-1)[*18*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sneaker Sneakin:(1d20+2)[*9*]

Combat initiatives
Monster:(1d20+2)[*20*]
Thony: (1d20+4)[*8*]
Kallak: (1d20+3)[*17*]
Sarina:(1d20+6)[*25*]
Yarro: (1d20+3)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Sarina fort (1d20+1)[*9*] and arcana (1d20+5)[*10*]
Thony fort (1d20+2)[*4*]

Of interest: name, offensive, other

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak Fort save: (1d20+4)[*11*]

Yarro Fort save: (1d20+4)[*24*]
Yarro Know(arcana): (1d20+8)[*27*]  Yarro is most interested if the creature has any energy or damage resistance.  Next would be special abilities, like why its eyes are glowing.

----------


## u-b

Color Spray (will DC 17 negates) effects depending on target HD:
2 HD or less: The creature is unconscious, blinded, and stunned for (2d4)[*7*] rounds, then...
3 or 4 HD: The creature is blinded and stunned for (1d4)[*3*] rounds, then...
5 or more HD: The creature is stunned for 1 round.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Creature will save (1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak bow attack: (1d20+4)[*19*] and damage: (1d8)[*2*] 

Yarro bomb attack: (1d20+3)[*17*] (vs. touch) and damage: (1d4+4)[*8*] acid

----------


## u-b

Musket: (1d20+4)[*5*] touch for (1d12+2)[*8*] B and P

----------


## Continental Op

Kallaks longbow attack (deadly aim): (1d20+3)[*10*] and damage (1d8+2)[*3*]

Yarros bomb attack: (1d20+3)[*23*] (ranged touch), damage (1d4+4)[*7*] (acid)

----------


## Continental Op

Rolling to confirm critical on Yarro's bomb: (1d20+3)[*7*] (ranged touch), damage (1d4+4)[*8*] (acid)

----------


## u-b

Musket: (1d20+4)[*19*] touch for (1d12+2)[*4*] B and P

----------


## Continental Op

Kallaks longbow attack (deadly aim): (1d20+3)[*22*] and damage (1d8+2)[*8*]

Yarros bomb attack: (1d20+3)[*13*] (ranged touch), damage (1d4+4)[*5*] (acid)

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro linguistics: (1d20+5)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Sarina linguistics: (1d20+2)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Thony perception: (1d20+6)[*18*] vs the potions
Sarina perception: (1d20-1)[*8*] vs the potions

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro Alchemy (for potion 1): (1d20+9)[*17*]  (and potion 2): (1d20+9)[*14*]

Kallak Perception (for potion 1, just in case): (1d20+6)[*16*]  (potion 2): (1d20+6)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

Thony bluff: (1d20+0)[*15*] (with whatever bonuses for telling basically the truth)

----------


## u-b

Thony know (local) (1d20+4)[*12*]
Sarina know (local) (1d20+1)[*19*]

Thony heal (1d20+2)[*9*]
Sarina heal (1d20-1)[*10*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak Know(local): (1d20)[*10*]
Kallak Heal: (1d20+2)[*17*]

Yarro Know(local): (1d20+4)[*23*]
Yarro Heal: (1d20+4)[*20*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak sneaking up on fire beetles, Stealth: (1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

Thony follows 20 feet behind Kallak, stealth (1d20+6)[*18*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Initatives
Thony (1d20+4)[*23*]
Kallak  (1d20+3)[*19*]
Sarina  (1d20+6)[*22*]
Yarro  (1d20+3)[*11*]
Beetles (1d20)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Surprise round shot (if any): (1d20+4)[*19*] touch for (1d12+2)[*5*] B and P
Normal round shot: (1d20+4)[*5*] touch for (1d12+2)[*11*] B and P

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak's surprise round longbow attack: (1d20+4)[*17*] and damage (1d8)[*5*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak's first round longbow attack: (1d20+4)[*17*] and damage (1d8)[*7*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Beetle attack: (1d20+1)[*5*]
Damage: (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Rapier (1d20+4)[*24*] for (1d6+2)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Perception: (1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak taking ten on climb check (14 total).  

Survival to examine tracks (assuming +1 from Ranger Track ability):  (1d20+7)[*13*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak garbage pile Perception: (1d20+6)[*16*]

Yarro Perception (in case it matters): (1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## u-b

Thony know (local): (1d20+4)[*12*]

----------


## Continental Op

Brown dust ID:

Kallak Survival: (1d20+6)[*26*]

Yarro Survival: (1d20+0)[*11*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sneaker sneaking: (1d20+8)[*23*] vs 16

----------


## u-b

Thony sense motive: (1d20+2)[*21*]
Sarina sense motive: (1d20-1)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Thony perception: (1d20+6)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

Thony know (local): (1d20+4)[*14*]

----------


## Continental Op

Finding the others

Kallak Perception: (1d20+6)[*14*]

Yarro Perception: (1d20+6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Thony "diplomacy" (aid another): (1d20+0)[*12*]
Sarina: (1d20+9)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

And the last proposal goes like this...
Thony "diplomacy" (aid another): (1d20+0)[*6*]
Sarina: (1d20+9)[*13*]

----------


## Continental Op

For the gremlins: 

Kallak Perception: (1d20+6)[*11*] 
Kallak Know(Nature): (1d20+4)[*14*]

Yarro Perception: (1d20+6)[*25*]
Yarro Know(Nature): (1d20+10)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Thony perception: (1d20+6)[*14*]
Sarina perception: (1d20-1)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Thony perception: (1d20+6)[*12*]
Sarina perception: (1d20-1)[*17*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak Perception: (1d20+6)[*10*] 

Yarro Perception: (1d20+6)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

> I'm sorry but on stealth checks you can't take ten.


Rolling for stealth then:
Thony: (1d20+6)[*22*]
Sarina: (1d20+2)[*5*]




> Also since Thony is human he will need a light sorcerer to see the tunnels are just as dark as the rest of the caves.


Thony is a human, all right, but he has a trace of unusual ancestry which has manifested in him as an ability to see in the dark, among other things. In fact, this ability has contributed to his selection for this assignment. (See Dimdweller Alternate Racial Traits on PFSRD).

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak Stealth: (1d20+5)[*14*]

Yarro Stealth: (1d20+1)[*8*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Seeker seeking [roll]1d20+6[roll/]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

trying again
Seeker seeking (1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Musket: (1d20+4)[*9*] touch for (1d12+2)[*13*] cold iron B and P

----------


## u-b

Thony perception: (1d20+6)[*8*]
Sarina perception: (1d20-1)[*7*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sneaker sneaking (1d20+18)[*35*]

Attack:(1d20+8)[*27*]
Damage if hit (1d3-2)[*0*]
Sneak attack damage (1d6)[*2*]

Imitative
Gremlins: (1d20+4)[*18*]
Boss gremlin: (1d20+6)[*22*]
Thony: (1d20+4)[*6*]
Sarina: (1d20+6)[*26*]
Yarro: (1d20+3)[*13*]
Kallak: (1d20+3)[*12*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Crit threat 
To confirm (1d20+8)[*18*]
damage  (1d3-2)[*-1*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Will save for gremlin (1d20+4)[*7*] Vs 17

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Gremlin is unconscious for (2d4)[*7*]
then blinded and stunned for (1d4)[*3*] rounds
then stunned for 1 round

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Gremlin Boss attack (1d20+8)[*17*] Damage [roll]1d32[/roll] Sneak attack (1d6)[*2*]
Gremlin 1 attack (1d20+6)[*7*] Damage [roll]1d34[/roll] Sneak attack (1d6)[*3*]
gremlin 2 Attack (1d20+6)[*7*] Damage [roll]1d34[/roll] Sneak attack (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Gremlin Boss attack damage (1d3-2)[*1*]
Lets try that again

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak's arrow attack - he has precise shot, but I am assuming the gremlin boss has soft cover (so -4 to hit) since they are all in the same square.  If this is incorrect, please adjust the attack accordingly:

Kallak's attack: (1d20)[*17*]

----------


## Continental Op

Whoops, forgot to roll damage for that attack:

Arrow damage (normal): (1d8)[*7*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro's Bomb Attack (1d20+3)[*15*] vs touch 21 gremlin boss
Bomb damage (1d4+4)[*6*] splash damage 5 acid

Splash damage reflex save
Gremlin 1 (1d20+6)[*16*]
Gremlin 2 (1d20+6)[*7*]
Boss gremlin (1d20+8)[*16*]

color spray saves Vs Dc17
Gremlin 1 (1d20+4)[*16*] 
Gremlin 2 (1d20+4)[*21*]
Boss gremlin (1d20+6)[*20*]

rounds unconscious, blinded, and stunned   (2d4)[*2*]
blinded and stunned
(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Boss attack vs 12
(1d20+8)[*26*]
Boss damage
(1d3-2)[*1*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak's planson attack: (1d20+3)[*13*] 
Damage: (1d10+3)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Musket: (1d20+0)[*6*] touch for (1d12+2)[*8*] B and P (possible unconsciousness of the target is not accounted for; melee penalty is)

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Gremlin Boss will save
[roll]1d20 +6[/roll]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

let's try that again
Gremlin Boss will save
(1d20+6)[*11*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Unconscious boss
(2d4)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Musket coup de grace: unless a misfire on (1d20+4)[*18*] will auto hit for (4d12+8)[*21*] cold iron B and P

----------


## Sleepy Shade

(1d100)[*60*]
(1d100)[*74*]
(1d100)[*69*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro's Cure Light Wounds: (1d8+1)[*6*]

----------


## Continental Op

Presuming that Yarro gets a good look at the stuff in the bag, rolling for Yarro just in case

Know (Engineering): (1d20+11)[*29*] 

Craft (Mechanical): (1d20+8)[*14*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak using aid another to help Yarro: (1d20)[*12*]

Yarro's appraise: (1d20+4)[*13*] (+2 if Kallak was successful)

----------


## u-b

Spellcraft (1d20+5)[*10*] vs scroll 1
Spellcraft (1d20+5)[*9*] vs scroll 2

----------


## u-b

Know (local) (1d20+4)[*16*]
Heal (1d20+2)[*14*]
Perception (1d20+8)[*28*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak Heal check: (1d20+2)[*4*]

----------


## Continental Op

For green stuff:

Kallak Know(Nature): (1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## u-b

Thony local: (1d20+4)[*7*]
Sarina local (untrained): (1d20+1)[*18*]

Thony something: (1d100)[*83*]
Sarina something: (1d100)[*15*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak: (1d100)[*91*]

Yarro: (1d100)[*40*]

Neither of them has any ranks in Knowledge local, but I will roll just in case.  

Kallak Know(local): (1d20)[*1*]

Yarro Know(local): (1d20+4)[*17*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Does he have the spell? (1d100)[*47*] above 50 he has it prepared

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Initiative
Thony:(1d20+4)[*5*]
Yarro: (1d20+3)[*8*]
Kallak: (1d20+3)[*13*]
???(1d20)[*7*]

Sarina appears in (1d4+1)[*3*] 

???(1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak greatsword: (1d20+3)[*17*]
damage: (2d6+3)[*6*]

Yarro crossbow: (1d20+3)[*11*]
damage: (1d8)[*8*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Rat attack!
Kallack
(1d20+1)[*2*]
(1d20+1)[*18*]

Thony
(1d20+1)[*2*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Feelin Tingles
(1d20+4)[*11*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

ouch that hurt
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thony 
Attack(1d20+4)[*8*] 
Damage (1d6+2)[*7*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak greatsword attack (1d20+3)[*13*] and damage (1d8)[*8*] 

Yarro crossbow attack (1d20+3)[*12*] and damage (1d8)[*8*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Rat attack
Thony rat Attack (1d20+1)[*20*] Damage (1d4)[*2*]
Kallak rat 1 Attack (1d20+1)[*11*] Damage (1d4)[*3*]
Kallak rat 2 Attack (1d20+1)[*11*] Damage (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Feelin Tingles
(1d20+4)[*14*]

----------


## Continental Op

Maybe third time's the charm?  

Kallak greatsword attack (1d20+3)[*17*] and damage (1d8)[*7*]

Yarro crossbow attack (1d20+3)[*20*] and damage (1d8)[*8*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yes!  Rolling for Yarro's critical threat (in case it matters, and because it is fun):

Yarro crossbow critical? Attack (1d20+3)[*8*] and damage (1d8)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Rapier (1d20+4)[*7*] for (1d6+2)[*6*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Rat attack
(1d20+1)[*13*]
Damage:(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Rapier (1d20+4)[*13*] for (1d6+2)[*8*]
Acid splash (1d20+2)[*19*] touch for (1d3+1)[*2*]

----------


## Continental Op

At the last surviving rat:

Kallak greatsword attack (1d20+3)[*15*] and damage (1d8)[*3*]

If necessary:

Yarro crossbow attack (1d20+3)[*20*] and damage (1d8)[*7*]

----------


## Continental Op

Not sure how I copied Kallak's longbow damage instead of his greatsword damage.  His greatsword damage should have been (2d6+3)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Thony perception: (1d20+6)[*14*]
Sarina perception: (1d20-1)[*6*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak Perception: (1d20+6)[*19*] 

And if Yarro is with them, Yarro Perception: (1d20+6)[*21*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak entering the house

Kallak Stealth: (1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak surprise round on (flatfooted?) rat: 

Kallak greatsword attack (1d20+3)[*11*] and damage (2d6+3)[*10*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak greatsword attack at the rat again: (1d20+3)[*7*] and damage (2d6+3)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Musket: (1d20)[*7*] for (1d12+2)[*13*] (incl. -4 soft cover)

----------


## u-b

Thony Fort: (1d20+4)[*15*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro Fort save: (1d20+4)[*12*] Note: this gets another +4 if it a poison-based effect, and if it is a disease effect she is immune to it.

----------


## Continental Op

If Yarro can act, rolls for the sick man:

Yarro Diplomacy: (1d20+4)[*10*]

Yarro heal: (1d20+4)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Sarina Fort: (1d20+1)[*8*]

Thony Heal: (1d20+2)[*4*]
Sarina Heal: (1d20-1)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Thony: readied disarm (1d20+1)[*21*] (does it have a bonus against a prone target?)
Sarina: diplomacy (1d20+9)[*22*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro identifying vial

Craft(Alchemy): (1d20+9)[*27*]

----------


## u-b

Thony know (local): (1d20+4)[*16*] to estimate the donation needed to hand the elf to the church

----------


## u-b

Thony will take the legs: (10d20)[*6*][*13*][*9*][*3*][*14*][*16*][*9*][*3*][*20*][*15*](108)

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak will take the arms/torso.  Hopefully the elf doesn't hit :)  

1. (1d20+2)[*20*]
2. (1d20+2)[*10*]
3. (1d20+2)[*12*]
4. (1d20+2)[*9*]
5. (1d20+2)[*14*]
6. (1d20+2)[*10*]

----------


## Continental Op

Okay, let's keep on trying.  

7. (1d20+2)[*3*]
8. (1d20+2)[*22*]
9. (1d20+2)[*6*]
10. (1d20+2)[*12*]
11. (1d20+2)[*9*]
12. (1d20+2)[*17*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro knowledge of silver disks:

Yarro Know(Engineering): (1d20+11)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

> Locate seller of cheap wands? : Diplomacy Dc 15 or Know local Dc 15


Either Thony knows ((1d20+4)[*8*]) or Sarina finds out ((1d20+9)[*24*], but will take 10 instead, if applicable; if this is a "gather info" usage, an extra +2 applies and the task is done in half time) .

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro's diplomacy with the old woman shopkeeper:

(1d20+4)[*21*] 

If she can identify the potions, I will make some rolls just in case:  

Craft(Alchemy) 1: (1d20+9)[*25*]
Craft(Alchemy) 2: (1d20+9)[*28*]
Craft(Alchemy) 3: (1d20+9)[*20*]
Craft(Alchemy) 4: (1d20+9)[*18*]
Craft(Alchemy) 5: (1d20+9)[*26*]
Craft(Alchemy) 6: (1d20+9)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Sarina know (arcana): either taken 15 or (1d20+5)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Sarina know (arcana): (1d20+0)[*5*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro will also take ten, if allowed, which would be an 18.  If not:

Yarro Know(Arcana): (1d20+8)[*22*]

Kallak Know(Arcana): (1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Roll the bones (12d20)[*2*][*10*][*6*][*9*][*14*][*14*][*4*][*17*][*5*][*20*][*15*][*20*](136)

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro identifying the two potions: 

Craft(Alchemy): (1d20+9)[*24*]
Craft(Alchemy): (1d20+9)[*22*]

----------


## u-b

Sarina is trying to get the discount: (1d20+9)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Trying to identify the wand:
Know (arcana): (1d20+5)[*22*]
Spellcraft: (1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## Continental Op

Swimming to cave again:

Kallak Fort save: (1d20+4)[*16*]

Yarro Fort save: (1d20+4)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Thony Fort: (1d20+4)[*14*]
Sarina Fort: (1d20+1)[*17*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro negotiating with Sef:

Yarro Diplomacy: (1d20+4)[*19*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sef appraise [/roll]1d20+1[/roll]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sef appraise again (1d20+1)[*19*]

----------


## Continental Op

Not sure if this will work on big metal doors, but rolling it just in case. 

Kallak Stealth: (1d20+5)[*17*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak Sense Motive on the robot: (1d20+4)[*5*]

If necessary, Reprogram (wild empathy) roll: (1d20+1)[*3*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro talking to robot.  I assume this is a Bluff, but regardless her bonus for Bluff or Diplomacy is the same.  

Bluff: (1d20+4)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Thony perception: (1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thony:(1d20+4)[*13*]
Sarina:(1d20+6)[*15*]
Yarro:(1d20+3)[*14*]
Kallak:(1d20+3)[*7*]
Robot:(1d20+2)[*17*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Robot net (1d20+4)[*9*] vs thony touch 14

----------


## u-b

Musket: (1d20+4)[*17*] touch for (1d12+2)[*5*] B and P

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro bomb attack: (1d20+3)[*17*] (ranged touch), damage (1d8+4)[*11*] (acid) 

Kallak greatsword attack (1d20+3)[*10*] and damage (2d6+3)[*12*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Drone Reflex save (1d20+2)[*11*] vs 17

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Robot attack (1d20+6)[*18*]  Damage  (1d4+6)[*7*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak vs grease (1d20+1)[*19*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak AOO:  

Kallak greatsword attack (1d20+3)[*5*] and damage (2d6+3)[*10*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro bomb attack: (1d20-1)[*5*] (ranged touch), damage (1d4+4)[*7*] (acid)

Since the robot is in melee with Kallak, I took -4 on the roll.  If I am wrong, please, please add it back in :)

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro uses wand of CLW: (1d8+1)[*5*] 

Yarro searching robot (in case there is anything else besides the nets): (1d20+6)[*18*] 

Kallak searching the pile of stuff in the room: (1d20+6)[*25*]

----------


## u-b

Thony Engineering: (1d20+4)[*9*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro Know(Engineering): (1d20+11)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Thony perceives the door: (1d20+6)[*23*] (and then 20+6=26 if applicable)

----------


## Sleepy Shade

yes my mistake

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro Know(Nature): (1d20+8)[*27*]

Kallak Know(Nature): (1d20+4)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Perception 10 + 7 = 17 generally, then (1d20+7)[*12*] at the left machine, (1d20+7)[*25*] at the right machine and (1d20+7)[*16*] at the floor
Engeneering (1d20+5)[*7*] to try identifying the function of the machines and/or the room

If all seems clear, stealth into dim light or darkness (1d20+8)[*19*] and a good look from there 10 + 9 = 19

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Stealth (1d20+14)[*29*] vs Thony 19

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Fortitude Thony (1d20+5)[*12*] vs 14

Monster attack 
1.(1d20+4)[*10*] Damage  (1d6+3)[*7*]
2.(1d20+4)[*16*] Damage  (1d6+3)[*5*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Lets go
Thony (1d20+4)[*20*]
Sarina (1d20+6)[*18*]
Yarro (1d20+3)[*10*]
Kallak (1d20+3)[*4*]
Monster (1d20)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Thony acrobatics to move out of the threatened area: (1d20+6)[*12*] vs CMD to move 10 feet south
Musket: (1d20+3)[*16*] touch for (1d12+2)[*10*] B and P

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro crossbow attack (1d20+4)[*16*] and damage (1d8)[*3*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Monster attack (1d20+4)[*21*] vs 17 Thony
Damage (1d6+3)[*6*]

Color spray save (1d20+5)[*17*] vs 17 Sarina
if fail (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Monster attack Thony (1d20+4)[*23*]
(1d20+4)[*9*]
Damage(1d6+3)[*6*]
Damage(1d6+3)[*9*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Entangle  Thony (1d8)[*8*]
Entangle  Sarina (1d8)[*6*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Entangle 1st time Thony (1d8)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Thony fort: (1d20+5)[*8*]
Sarina fort: (1d20+1)[*8*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro trying to ID creature with Know(Dung): (1d20+5)[*7*]


Kallak longbow attack: (1d20+5)[*15*] and damage (1d8)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Sarina burning hands (2d4)[*4*] (reflex 16 for half)

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro bomb attack: (1d20+4)[*24*] (ranged touch), damage (1d4+4)[*8*] (acid) 
She is aiming for the back half of the creature, and it probably has +4 AC from partial cover.

----------


## Continental Op

Rolling to confirm critical:
Yarro bomb attack: (1d20+4)[*24*] (ranged touch), damage (1d4+4)[*8*] (acid)

----------


## u-b

Woohoo! You are literally a lifesaver!

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yep your a life saver because thing were getting grim
Sarina is entangled concentration check(1d20+7)[*27*] vs dc 16 or lose spell
Monster AoO (1d20+4)[*5*] vs AC12
Damage (1d6+3)[*5*]

----------


## Continental Op

Rolling for Yarro's Cure Light Wounds extract: (1d8+2)[*3*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro identifying scroll Sarina is casting: Spellcraft (1d20+9)[*24*]

Yarro Heal check on Sarina: (1d20+4)[*10*]

----------


## Continental Op

Wand of CLW on Sarina: (1d8+1)[*8*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Monsters (1d20+8)[*26*]
Yarro (1d20+3)[*6*]
Kallak(1d20+3)[*14*]
Thony (1d20+4)[*23*]
Sarina (1d20+6)[*11*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Monster attack Fury Swipes! vs Kallak Ac 18
1.(1d20+1)[*3*]
2.(1d20+1)[*7*]
3.(1d20+1)[*18*]
4.(1d20+1)[*13*]

Damage
1.(1d4+1)[*5*]
2.(1d4+1)[*3*]
3.(1d4+1)[*4*]
4.(1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Thony perception: (1d20+7)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Musket: (1d20+5)[*18*] touch for (1d12+2)[*7*] B and P
Readied acid splash: (1d20+3)[*22*] touch for (1d3+1)[*3*] acid

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak Perception: (1d20+7)[*10*] 

Kallak planson (defensive) attack: (1d20+3)[*20*] and damage: (1d10+3)[*6*] (bludgeoning) 
So +1 AC after he attacks

Yarro bomb attack: (1d20+4)[*20*] (ranged touch), damage (1d8+4)[*5*] (acid)

----------


## u-b

Another acid splash: (1d20+3)[*12*] touch for (1d3+1)[*3*] acid
Readied musket: (1d20+5)[*8*] touch for (1d12+2)[*9*] B and P

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Undead attack vs Kallak Ac19
(1d20+1)[*3*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Musket: (1d20+5)[*7*] touch for (1d12+2)[*8*] B and P

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak planson attack: (1d20+4)[*17*] and damage (1d10+3)[*4*]

Yarro bomb attack: (1d20+4)[*5*] (ranged touch), damage (1d8+4)[*11*] (acid)

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Skeleton 1 [roll]1d20+4[roll]
Skeleton 2 [roll]1d20+4[roll]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Skeleton 1 (1d20+4)[*8*]
Skeleton 2 (1d20+4)[*23*]
Lets try that again...

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro's bomb landed [roll]1d8[roll]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro's bomb landed (1d8)[*5*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Skeleton 2 (1d20+4)[*10*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Skeleton charge attack  (1d20+3)[*23*]
Skeleton moves through grease spell (1d20+4)[*20*] vs dc 10
reflex if it fails by 5 or more (1d20+4)[*11*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Skeleton nat 20 damage (1d4+1)[*3*]X2

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak planson attack: (1d20+4)[*24*] and damage (1d10+3)[*7*]

Yarro bomb attack: (1d20+4)[*23*] (ranged touch), damage (1d8+4)[*8*] (acid)

----------


## Continental Op

Not sure it matters, but rolling to confirm Kallak's critical:

Attack: (1d20+4)[*21*] 
Damage: (1d10+3)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Readied acid splash: (1d20+3)[*22*] touch for (1d3+1)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Thony perception: (1d20+7)[*21*] - any remains from any previous fights anywhere in range?

----------


## Continental Op

Rolling for CLW wand: (1d8+1)[*8*] 

And in case the first charge isn't enough: (1d8+1)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

> Rolling for CLW wand: (1d8+1)[8]


This one is enough.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak survival check: (1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak Will save: (1d20+2)[*16*]

Yarro Will save: (1d20)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Thony will: (1d20+2)[*11*]
Sarina will: (1d20+2)[*21*]

----------


## Continental Op

I think they would only fail this perception check on a 1, but just in case:

Kallak Perception: (1d20+7)[*24*]

Yarro perception: (1d20+7)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Engineering (1d20+5)[*11*], then possibly disable device 10+12 = 22

----------


## u-b

Disable device (near door; not rushed or threatened): 10 + 12 = 22

Perception (1d20+9)[*21*] (incl. +2 for dim light or darkness)

Disable device (far door; not rushed or threatened as per option 1): 10 + 12 = 22
OR
Disable device (far door; rushed as per option 2): (1d20+12)[*32*]

----------


## Continental Op

To disable the electric trap,

Yarro Know(Engineering) just in case it helps: (1d20+11)[*17*]

Yarro disable device check: (1d20+9)[*25*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak sneaking down the hallway and looking around:

Kallak Stealth: (1d20+6)[*21*] 

Kallak Perception: (1d20+7)[*25*]

----------


## u-b

Thony engineering: (1d20+5)[*13*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak looking for tracks in the dust, Survival: (1d20+7)[*10*] 
looking around the room more generally, Perception: (1d20+7)[*16*]

Yarro trying to figure out the machines, Know(engineering): (1d20+11)[*16*] 
and if it helps, Craft(mechanical): (1d20+9)[*21*]

----------


## u-b

Sarina perception (1d20-5)[*15*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

??? Perception (1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Initiative
Monster:(1d20+8)[*28*]
Kallak:(1d20+3)[*18*]
Thony:(1d20+4)[*18*]
Sarina:(1d20+6)[*11*]
Yarro:(1d20+3)[*20*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Monster attack
Sword (1d20+7)[*17*]
Damage (1d6+4)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Musket: (1d20+5)[*7*] touch for (1d12+2)[*9*] B and P
Acid splash: (1d20+3)[*18*] touch for (1d3+1)[*2*] (with maybe an -4 to hit if Kallak remains in melee)

Any possible cover not accounted for.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro crossbow attack (-4 for into melee) (1d20)[*18*] and damage (1d8)[*4*]

Kallak greatsword attack (-1 for combat expertise) (1d20+3)[*8*] and damage (2d6+3)[*10*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Full Attack vs Kallak Ac19
Sword 1(1d20+7)[*13*] Damage (1d6+4)[*9*]
Sword 2(1d20+7)[*12*] Damage (1d6+2)[*5*]
Slam 1 (1d20+2)[*15*] Damage (1d6+2)[*8*]
Slam 2 (1d20+2)[*11*] Damage (1d6+2)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Not sure if Thony can roll the knowledge, but Sarina does not have local anyway...
Thony know (local): (1d20+4)[*12*]
Musket: (1d20+5)[*9*] touch for (1d12+2)[*7*] B and P

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro crossbow attack (again -4 for melee) (1d20)[*7*] and damage (1d8)[*5*] 

Kallak greatsword attack (1d20+3)[*9*] and damage (2d6+3)[*12*]
This may have a bonus, if the creature is prone.  Also, if the creature does fall down, Kallak will not use combat expertise this round, so he will have an additional +1 to this attack.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Creature Reflex Vs  DC 17
(1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Monster Javilin vs Sarina Ac 12 (if they have Mage armor? 16)
Attack (1d20+7)[*27*]
Damage (1d6+4)[*5*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

To confirm critical
(1d20+7)[*17*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak's AoO: (1d20+3)[*9*] and damage (2d6+3)[*10*] 

Kallak's normal greatsword attack: (1d20+3)[*11*] and damage (2d6+3)[*12*] (still using combat expertise, so AC still 19)

Yarro bomb attack: (1d20+4)[*16*] (ranged touch), damage (1d4+4)[*6*] (acid)
if the creature is undead, then the damage is (1d8+4)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Musket: (1d20+5)[*21*] touch for (1d12+2)[*4*] B and P

----------


## u-b

Thony reloads and shoots at the creature's torso. He hits noticeably off-center, so expects only limited damage. Sarina casts another spell, this time without any announcement, and takes cover behind Kallak's back.

*Spoiler*
Show

Daze DC 16 if it works at all.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Attack vs Kallak Ac19
Sword 1 (1d20+7)[*21*] Damage (1d6+4)[*8*]

Reflex save for half damage from splash Dc 15
(1d20+7)[*15*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Acrobatics to move through the grease 1 square Dc10
(1d20+4)[*18*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro thrown splash weapon miss
(1d8)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Musket: (1d20+5)[*21*] touch for (1d12+2)[*4*] B and P

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Trying to blind Kallak
(1d20+7)[*19*] vs 18CMD

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak AoO: greatsword attack (1d20+4)[*9*] and damage (2d6+3)[*8*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro attack (using combat expertise): (1d20)[*16*] and damage [1d4]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Monster full attack vs Yarro Ac 22
Sword 1 (1d20+7)[*16*] Damage (1d6+4)[*7*]
Sword 2 (1d20+7)[*21*] Damage (1d6+2)[*4*]
Slam 1 (1d20+2)[*15*] Damage (1d6+2)[*7*]
Slam 2 (1d20+2)[*4*] Damage (1d6+2)[*8*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Monster vs Yarro Ac22
Sword 1 (1d20+7)[*17*] Damage (1d6+4)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Thony fort: (1d20+5)[*6*]
Sarina fort: (1d20+1)[*21*]

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak running Fort save: (1d20+5)[*7*]

Yarro running Fort save: (1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro searching the door for any mechanical traps, Disable Device: (1d20+9)[*16*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Joram Channel energy 1 [roll]3d6[roll/]
Joram Channel energy 2 [roll]3d6[roll/]
If any one needs to be topped off Cure Moderate Wounds [roll]2d8+6[roll/]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Let's try that again
Joram Channel energy 1 (3d6)[*7*]
Joram Channel energy 2 (3d6)[*13*]
If any one needs to be topped off Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+6)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Sarina surely plays some games, going all in. If Cha-based, then maybe some poker?

Game 1: bet 5 disks and (1d20+5)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Money back then...

Game 2: bet 5 disks and (1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Lose half (is it 3?) then...

Game 3: bet 2 disks and (1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Money back then...

Game 4: bet 2 disks and (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Get one extra disk then...

Game 5: bet 2 disks and (1d20+5)[*25*]

----------


## u-b

Make it 4 disks, bringing Sarina back to 5 (or maybe even 6, depending on the rounding in games 5 and 2). Thony sees some promise in that and is pretty sure he cannot play that good, so gives his funds to Sarina, who does not pace her bets...

Game 6: bet 10 disks and (1d20+5)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

That does no beat DC10, so do we lose everything?

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak's rolls for his five 1 gp bets on the card game:  

(1d20+0)[*16*]
(1d20+0)[*7*]
(1d20+0)[*2*]
(1d20+0)[*10*]
(1d20+0)[*6*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Ghoulette
round 1 (1d12)[*2*]
R2 (1d12)[*1*]
R3 (1d12)[*9*]
R4 (1d12)[*1*]
R5 (1d12)[*2*]
R6 (1d12)[*1*]
R7 (1d12)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Okay, so Sarina and Thony have 90 gold tokens combined. Sarina will bet them all, in sequence, in lots of 10 tokens each time.

(1d20+5)[*19*]
(1d20+5)[*10*]
(1d20+5)[*19*]
(1d20+5)[*7*]
(1d20+5)[*24*]
(1d20+5)[*17*]
(1d20+5)[*11*]
(1d20+5)[*10*]
(1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Ghoulette
round 1 (1d12)[*12*]
round 2 (1d12)[*5*]
round 3 (1d12)[*10*]
round 4 (1d12)[*11*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak (1d100)[*31*]
Thony (1d100)[*40*]
Sarina (1d100)[*37*]
Yarro (1d100)[*65*]

----------


## Continental Op

For Tempting Tonics: 

Kallak Know(Geo): (1d20+4)[*15*]
Yarro Know(Geo): (1d20+4)[*23*]

In retrospect, I should have had at least Yarro take one point in Knowledge local at level up.  Oops.

----------


## u-b

Thony local: (1d20+4)[*23*]
Sarina geography: (1d20+6)[*19*]

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro learning Truestrike from the scroll (DC 16):

Spellcraft: (1d20+9)[*27*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro Fort (1d20+7)[*13*]
Kallak Fort  (1d20+5)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Thony fort: (1d20+5)[*14*]
Sarina fort: (1d20+1)[*8*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Luepel's stealth (1d20+16)[*29*]

----------


## u-b

Detect magic all over to see what shines (maybe some masterwork thing does too), then determine the aura's strength, then school and exact function. Also examining the writings, if comprehensible. Rolling know (arcana) + spellcraft:

(1d20+5)[*9*] (1d20+5)[*23*] potion 1 (just to confirm the label)
(1d20+5)[*9*] (1d20+5)[*18*] potion 2 (same)
(1d20+5)[*20*] (1d20+5)[*14*] scroll 1 (same + CL)
(1d20+5)[*21*] (1d20+5)[*25*] scroll 2 (technically ruined, but maybe still shines)
(1d20+5)[*14*] (1d20+5)[*10*] scroll 3
(1d20+5)[*9*] (1d20+5)[*11*] scroll 4
(1d20+5)[*25*] (1d20+5)[*13*] cards maybe
(1d20+5)[*8*] (1d20+5)[*7*] book
(1d20+5)[*23*] (1d20+5)[*19*] (in case anything else shines)

----------


## u-b

Sarina diplomacy: (1d20+9)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

> Sarina diplomacy: (1d20+9)[*18*]


Well, let's hope Yarro can provide additional arguments to persuade them...

*Spoiler: If she does*
Show

Yarro Diplomacy: (1d20+4)[*10*] vs DC 10 (aid another action)

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sef's sense motive (1d20+1)[*14*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

a juju zombie stealth (1d20+8)[*25*]

----------


## u-b

Thony Perception: (1d20+7)[*16*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Perception
Kallak:(1d20+7)[*25*]
Yarro: (1d20+7)[*16*]
Brath: (1d20+5)[*13*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Battle initiative
Kallak:(1d20+3)[*14*]*
Yarro:(1d20+3)[*15*]
Brath:(1d20+6)[*9*]
Thony:(1d20+4)[*5*]
Sarina:(1d20+6)[*8*]
Nok:(1d20+0)[*11*]
Okan:(1d20+1)[*6*]
Zombie:(1d20+8)[*27*]*

----------


## Sleepy Shade

zombie attack
spear (1d20+7)[*19*]
if crit (1d20+7)[*12*]
Damage (1d6+4)[*7*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak Attacks
Attack(1d20+4)[*12*]
if crit (1d20+4)[*15*]
damage[roll]2d6+[/roll]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

zombie attack vs Kallak Ac18
Full attack
Sword 1 (1d20+7)[*13*]
if crit (1d20+7)[*9*]
Damage [roll]16+4[/roll]

Sword 2 (1d20+7)[*18*]
if crit (1d20+7)[*20*]
Damage [roll]16+2[/roll]

Slams X2

Slam 1 (1d20+2)[*11*]
if crit (1d20+2)[*10*]
Damage [roll]16+2[/roll]

Slam 2 (1d20+2)[*5*]
if crit (1d20+2)[*20*]
Damage [roll]16+2[/roll]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Reroll damage
(1d6+2)[*5*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak Attacks
Attack (1d20+4)[*20*]
if crit (1d20+4)[*10*]
damage(2d6+4)[*9*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro 
Attack (1d20+4)[*13*]
if crit (1d20+4)[*19*]
damage (1d8)[*2*]

----------


## DrK

Charge (1d20+12)[*20*]  dam (2d6+11)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Sarina: (1d20-1)[*4*] touch for (1d3+1)[*3*] acid
Thony: (1d20+5)[*24*] touch for (1d12+2)[*8*] B and P

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Zombie attacks vs Okan Ac 15 (17-2 from the charge)
Sword attack 1
(1d20+7)[*9*]
if crit (1d20+7)[*13*]
Damage (1d6+4)[*10*]
Sword attack 2
(1d20+7)[*15*]
if crit (1d20+7)[*13*]
Damage(1d6+2)[*7*]
Slam 1
(1d20+2)[*16*]
if crit (1d20+2)[*19*]
Damage(1d6+2)[*4*]
Slam 2
(1d20+2)[*16*]
if crit (1d20+2)[*16*]
Damage(1d6+2)[*8*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro heal
Damage(1d8+1)[*8*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak attack
(1d20+4)[*12*]
if crit (1d20+4)[*20*]
damage (2d6+3)[*5*]

----------


## DrK

Nok attack (1d20+5)[*18*] dam (1d8+4)[*10*]
Okan attack (1d20+10)[*14*] dam (2d6+11)[*21*]

----------


## u-b

Musket: (1d20+5)[*24*] touch for (1d12+2)[*6*] B and P

----------


## Sleepy Shade

zombie reflex save
(1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Brath aid another for Okan
(1d20+2)[*15*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

AoO vs Ac16
AoO Brath
(1d20+2)[*10*]
if crit (1d20+2)[*5*]
Damage (1d6)[*6*]
AoO Kallak
(1d20+4)[*9*]
if crit (1d20+4)[*22*]
Damage (2d6+3)[*9*]
AoO Nok
(1d20+4)[*23*]
if crit (1d20+4)[*17*]
Damage (1d8+3)[*10*]
AoO Okan
(1d20+10)[*17*]
if crit (1d20+8)[*25*]
Damage (2d6+9)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Arcana: (1d20+5)[*8*]
Spellcraft: (1d20+5)[*22*]

----------


## DrK

Nok spellcraft on cloak (1d20+7)[*21*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro heals kallak
(1d8+1)[*9*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro picking the Lock Dc 25
(1d20+9)[*24*]

----------


## u-b

Perception (1d20+7)[*24*]

----------


## DrK

Disable Device assist (1d20+7)[*19*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro picking the Lock Dc 25
(1d20+11)[*30*]

----------


## DrK

Okan Know- Nature (1d20+4)[*7*]
Nok Know -arcana (1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro Know: engineering vs Dc10
(1d20+11)[*28*]

Yarro Perception
(1d20+7)[*14*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro trying to open the Box
Disable device (1d20+7)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Thony will try to open that white-labeled box. Assuming Yarro is there to help, always succeeding on DC 10.

Disable Device (1d20+13)[*19*] (10 skill, +1 pick, +2 aid) taking [roll]2d4 rounds[/roll]
Disable Device (1d20+13)[*23*] (10 skill, +1 pick, +2 aid) taking [roll]2d4 rounds[/roll]
Disable Device (1d20+13)[*30*] (10 skill, +1 pick, +2 aid) taking [roll]2d4 rounds[/roll]
Disable Device (1d20+13)[*17*] (10 skill, +1 pick, +2 aid) taking [roll]2d4 rounds[/roll]
Disable Device (1d20+13)[*27*] (10 skill, +1 pick, +2 aid) taking [roll]2d4 rounds[/roll]
Disable Device (1d20+13)[*27*] (10 skill, +1 pick, +2 aid) taking [roll]2d4 rounds[/roll]
Disable Device (1d20+13)[*20*] (10 skill, +1 pick, +2 aid) taking [roll]2d4 rounds[/roll]
Disable Device (1d20+13)[*17*] (10 skill, +1 pick, +2 aid) taking [roll]2d4 rounds[/roll]
Disable Device (1d20+13)[*19*] (10 skill, +1 pick, +2 aid) taking [roll]2d4 rounds[/roll]
Disable Device (1d20+13)[*32*] (10 skill, +1 pick, +2 aid) taking [roll]2d4 rounds[/roll]

----------


## u-b

(6d4)[*6*] rounds

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Rounds
Attempt 1(2d4)[*3*]rounds
Attempt 2(2d4)[*5*]rounds
Attempt 3(2d4)[*5*]rounds

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro Identify the items
G1(1d20+11)[*23*]
G2(1d20+11)[*26*]
G3(1d20+11)[*20*]
G4(1d20+11)[*19*]
A1(1d20+11)[*17*]
W1(1d20+11)[*26*]

----------


## u-b

G4(1d20+5)[*22*]
A1(1d20+5)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Maybe Thony can identify those whacked robots(?) or at least have some estimate of their HP and DR: (1d20+5)[*6*] on know (engineering)

----------


## u-b

Thony engineering: (1d20+5)[*13*]
Sarina diplomacy: (1d20+9)[*14*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro:(1d20+8)[*14*]
Kallak:(1d20+5)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Okay, Sarina already did some diplomacy, so I assume that's accounted for. Let's talk to the thing about some other stuff...

Sarina Geography: (1d20+6)[*24*]
Sarina Planes: (1d20+5)[*25*]

----------


## u-b

Sarina Arcana: (1d20+5)[*13*]
Sarina Bluff: (1d20+5)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Sarina Oratory: (1d20+5)[*25*]
Sarina Sing: (1d20+5)[*13*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Initiative
Robot: (1d20+2)[*11*]
Kallak :(1d20+3)[*6*]
Yarro: (1d20+3)[*11*]
Okan: (1d20+1)[*19*]
Nok: (1d20+2)[*20*]
Thony: (1d20+4)[*6*]
Sarina: (1d20+6)[*19*]
Brath: (1d20+6)[*8*]

----------


## DrK

Nok:
Throw shock bomb - (1d20+3)[*5*] vs Touch, Electric damage (1d6+4)[*10*] DC14 or dazzled for (1d4)[*3*] rounds

Okan
Rage, Move in and hit with a big hammer (+1 AC vs robots due to trait)
Attack (1d20+11)[*20*] dam (2d6+11)[*18*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

miss landing spot (1d8)[*4*]
Robot reflex save vs Dc14 Bomb splash damage
(1d20+2)[*15*]

Robot reflex save vs Grease trip DC17
(1d20+2)[*4*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro crossbow attack (1d20+4)[*18*]
Damage (1d8)[*6*]

Okan attack of opportunity (1d20+11)[*27*]
Damage(2d6+11)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

Thony perception: (1d20+7)[*21*]
Thony engineering: (1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## DrK

Nok perception (1d20+6)[*8*]
Okan perception (1d20+6)[*18*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

In my interest to streamline battles I'm going to do this a little different both of your characters will roll but only the highest roll counts for both characters. NPC's will either go before or after the enemies.
Initiative
Robot 1 needle arm: (1d20+2)[*13*]
Robot 2 hover boy: (1d20+7)[*13*]
Okan: (1d20+1)[*8*]
Nok: (1d20+2)[*13*]
Thony: (1d20+4)[*21*]
Sarina: (1d20+6)[*15*]
Brath: (1d20+6)[*20*]
Kallak :(1d20+3)[*4*]
Yarro: (1d20+3)[*21*]

----------


## u-b

Thony engineering: (1d20+5)[*15*]

Musket: (1d20+5)[*12*] touch for (1d12+2)[*11*] B and P

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak Attack: (1d20+4)[*12*]
if crit:(1d20+4)[*5*]
Damage:(2d6+3)[*6*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Collector Robot 
Attack 1 (1d20+5)[*14*]
Attack 2 (1d20+5)[*19*]
Damage 1 (1d4+3)[*7*]
Damage 2 (1d4+3)[*5*]
Grapple attempt 1 (1d20+5)[*12*] vs 18
Grapple attempt 2 (1d20+5)[*19*] vs 18

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Needle Boy
Attack (1d20+6)[*15*]
Damage (1d4+6)[*8*]
Kallak fort save (1d20+5)[*6*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Needle boy reflex (1d20+2)[*6*]

----------


## DrK

Okan
with rage and stance and power attack (furious focus) (1d20+11)[*17*] dam (2d6+11)[*21*]

Nok
Move 10ft forward and attack browner one (1d20+5)[*15*] dam (1d8+4)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Musket: (1d20+5)[*20*] touch for (1d12+2)[*14*] B and P

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro attack (1d20+4)[*15*] vs Ac 9

Bot reflex saves vs 14Dc for half
Collector (1d20+6)[*26*]
Needle (1d20+2)[*21*]
5 damage to bots or 2 for if saved

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak Escape attempt
(1d20+11)[*21*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Collector robot vs Okan Ac16 & CMD 15
A1(1d20+5)[*18*]
A2(1d20+5)[*12*]
D1(1d4+3)[*7*]
D2(1d4+3)[*7*]
G1(1d20+5)[*13*]
G2(1d20+5)[*18*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Bot heals it's self 
(1d10)[*5*]

----------


## DrK

Okan (1d20+15)[*23*] (extra +4 vs prone) dam (2d6+11)[*21*]
Nok (1d20+3)[*7*] vs TOUCH for (1d6+4)[*6*] electricical to the brown robot and 5 shock to needle bot REF DC 14 for half

----------


## u-b

Musket: (1d20+5)[*22*] touch for (1d12+2)[*4*] B and P

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Robot reflex (1d20+6)[*25*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro Attack(1d20+4)[*5*] vs Ac 13
Damage [roll]1d8+4[roll]

Kallak Attack(1d20+4)[*10*]
Damage(2d6+3)[*11*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Missed shot roll(1d8)[*4*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Robot Attack 1 (1d20+5)[*10*]
Damage 1 (1d4+3)[*4*]
Grapple attempt 1 (1d20+5)[*22*] vs CMD 14

Robot Attack 2 (1d20+5)[*20*]
Damage 2 (1d4+3)[*7*]
Grapple attempt 2 (1d20+5)[*16*] vs CMD 14

----------


## DrK

Okan smash (1d20+11)[*29*] dam (2d6+11)[*21*]
Nok break grapple (1d20+5)[*10*] + grease

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak attack(1d20+4)[*12*]
Damage(2d6+3)[*6*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Robot overrun
(1d20+7)[*20*] vs CMD 17

----------


## DrK

okat attack (1d20+11)[*28*] dam (2d6+11)[*15*]

Nok shock bomb - (1d20+3)[*19*] vs touch (1d6+4)[*7*] electricity 
 - if miss then OKan's Reflex save (1d20+1)[*4*] vs DC14 for half of 5 damage

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Robot Attack of Opportunity  (1d20+5)[*10*] vs AC16
Damage  (1d4+3)[*5*]
Grapple attempt if hits  (1d20+9)[*21*] vs CMD 14

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Robot Dazzled (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Musket: (1d20+5)[*13*] touch for (1d12+2)[*9*] B and P

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak Attack: (1d20+4)[*17*]
if crit:(1d20+4)[*12*]
Damage:(2d6+3)[*9*]

Yarro heals: (1d8+1)[*9*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Robot stun gun (1d8)[*6*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

robot attack (1d20+5)[*13*]

----------


## DrK

Okan hit: (1d20+11)[*23*] dam (2d6+11)[*17*]
Nok hit: (1d20+5)[*7*] dam (1d8+3)[*6*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Robot Attack 1 (1d20+5)[*25*] vs AC16
If Crit (1d20+5)[*8*]
Robot Damage 1 (1d4+3)[*5*]
Grapple Attempt 1 (1d20+9)[*17*] Vs CMD 15

Robot Attack 2 (1d20+5)[*21*] vs  AC16
If Crit (1d20+5)[*19*]
Robot Damage 2 (1d4+3)[*4*]
Grapple Attempt 2 (1d20+9)[*18*] Vs CMD 15

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak attack (1d20+4)[*17*]
if crit (1d20+4)[*13*]
damage (2d6+3)[*9*]

----------


## DrK

CMB (1d20+20)[*33*] (base +10 plus the +10 for grease)

----------


## u-b

Musket: (1d20+5)[*20*] touch for (1d12+2)[*6*] B and P

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro healing (1d8+1)[*8*]
Kallak Aid another (1d20+4)[*7*] vs Ac 10

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Robot Attack 1 (1d20+4)[*22*] vs AC16
If Crit (1d20+4)[*11*]
Robot Damage 1 (1d4+3)[*7*]
Grapple Attempt 1 (1d20+9)[*12*] Vs CMD 15

Robot Attack 2 (1d20+4)[*23*]vs AC16
If Crit (1d20+4)[*18*]
Robot Damage 2 (1d4+3)[*7*]
Grapple Attempt 2 (1d20+9)[*17*] Vs CMD 15

----------


## u-b

Rapier (aid another): (1d20+8)[*10*] vs DC 10

----------


## DrK

Nok aid another (1d20+5)[*23*]
Okan hit robot (1d20+11)[*18*] dam (2d6+11)[*22*] +2 to hit if above roll works

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro healing (1d8+1)[*9*]

----------


## DrK

Cure light potions (1d8+1)[*6*] (1d8+1)[*6*]
Nok search (1d20+6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Thony perception: (1d20+7)[*24*]
Thony engineering: (1d20+5)[*12*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro Perception (1d20+7)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Thony engineering: (1d20+5)[*6*] (the same again, but now from the inside)

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro heal (1d20+4)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

(1d8+1)[*7*]
(1d8+1)[*9*]
(1d8+1)[*2*]
(1d8+1)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Thony: fort (1d20+1)[*10*] vs DC 15 or (1d4)[*1*] nonlethal (survival (1d20+2)[*7*] vs DC 15)
Sarina: fort (1d20+1)[*21*] vs DC 15 or (1d4)[*2*] nonlethal (survival (1d20-1)[*7*] vs DC 15)

----------


## DrK

okan (1d20+2)[*6*] and (1d4-2)[*0*] non lethal survival (1d20+6)[*21*]
Nok (1d20+2)[*14*] and (1d4)[*3*] non lethal survival (1d20+6)[*21*]

----------


## u-b

Thony sense motive vs Sef: (1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Joram Lesser restoration
(1d4)[*1*] Target intelligence

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Joram Lesser restoration 2
(1d4)[*4*] Target intelligence

----------


## u-b

Sarina makes a request: diplomacy (1d20+9)[*13*]
Thony sort of "helps": (1d20+0)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

That hits 15 exactly, so might still work if the guy is Friendly and/or has no Cha modifier, but also depending on how much this will complicate his plans...

----------


## u-b

Another proposal, so some diplomacy?
Sarina: (1d20+9)[*16*]
Thony helps: (1d20+0)[*18*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

T(1d100)[*34*]
S(1d100)[*16*]
O(1d100)[*6*]
N(1d100)[*66*]

----------


## u-b

Thony Perception: (1d20+9)[*25*]

----------


## u-b

Sarina know (arcana): (1d20+5)[*7*]
Sarina spellcraft: (1d20+5)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Thony Perception: (1d20+7)[*13*]
Thony Perception: (1d20+7)[*21*]
Sarina Appraise: (1d20+5)[*21*] (including dead robots and parts)

----------


## u-b

Thony engineering (1d20+5)[*14*] vs DC 25
Thony engineering (1d20+5)[*15*] vs DC 23
Thony engineering (1d20+5)[*16*] vs DC 23

Sarina spellcraft (1d20+5)[*15*] vs the wand

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Init
Thony: (1d20+4)[*15*]
Sarina: (1d20+6)[*25*]
Okan: (1d20+1)[*19*]
Nok:(1d20+2)[*10*]
Boss (1d20+7)[*25*]
Minions (1d20+2)[*9*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Boss attack vs Thony AC 19
(1d20+8)[*21*]
if crit (1d20+8)[*19*]
Damage (1d4+4)[*5*]
if crit (1d4+4)[*7*]

Minion attack vs Thony AC 19
M1: 2claws
Attack1 (1d20+1)[*8*]
Damage:(1d4)[*3*]
Attack2 (1d20+1)[*19*]
Damage:(1d4)[*1*]
M2:Long spear
Attack(1d20+1)[*9*]
Damage:(1d6)[*4*]

----------

